# Merckx frame size ?



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

just ordered a 54c.c. '03 Merckx Leader ,was told the sizing changed in '04 , wanna see charts as to the differances in top& head tube size's


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

*Who told you the geomtery changed?*

2003 Merckx Leader Geometry 
Non-sloping 
Seat Tube (c-c) Top Tube Seat Angle Head Tube Setback 
48 52.5 73.9 10.8 13.3 
50 53.5 73.7 13.0 14.5 
52 54.5 73.7 14.6 14.5 
53 55 73.5 15.3 15 
54 55.5 73.3 16.1 15.5 
55 56.3 73.1 17.0 16 
56 57 72.8 18.0 16.5 
57 57.7 72.6 19.1 17 
58 58.3 72.4 19.8 17.5 
60 59 72 21.1 18.5 
62 59.5 71.6 23.0 19.5


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

according to GVH ,the geometry changed in 04(I think they checked w/Gita?),so an 03 54cm has about the same top tube as the newer geometry 04 52cm,can get $$ sending frames back& forth if not 100 % sure,the tables that are around now are the updated 04& up models ,not sure about headtube size,any1 have any 03 charts downloaded?


----------



## loosecannon (Aug 26, 2002)

I think the geometry changed beginning with the 2003 models (top tubes were lengthened a bit). The info I've seen gives identical geometry for the 2003-2005 frames. Competitive Cyclist has some of the 2003 frames and their respective geometry available on their website.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

loosecannon said:


> I think the geometry changed beginning with the 2003 models (top tubes were lengthened a bit). The info I've seen gives identical geometry for the 2003-2005 frames. Competitive Cyclist has some of the 2003 frames and their respective geometry available on their website.


all the charts even unCompetitivecyclist are all the same if you notice


----------



## tomletsinger (Sep 15, 2004)

For 2004, 2005, MerckxMad is 100% correct. However, prior to 2004, Merckx road geometry was different.
52 53.8
53 54.3
54 54.8
55 55.5
56 56
Why they changed, I do not know, but for 2003 and before, the top tubes were shorter thank they are now.







MerckxMad said:


> 2003 Merckx Leader Geometry
> Non-sloping
> Seat Tube (c-c) Top Tube Seat Angle Head Tube Setback
> 48 52.5 73.9 10.8 13.3
> ...


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

tomletsinger said:


> For 2004, 2005, MerckxMad is 100% correct. However, prior to 2004, Merckx road geometry was different.
> 52 53.8
> 53 54.3
> 54 54.8
> ...


would you happen to havve the rest of the measurements ,headtube,etc.,


----------



## tomletsinger (Sep 15, 2004)

All I have is the limited data in the 03 Merckx catalog.
seat tube(c-c), top tube, seat angle, setback
for your frame: 54 54.8 73.3 16
Curiously, They seem to have built the last batch of MXLeader, the Columbus MAX tubeset frames to the old specs.
Tom


----------

